

Blackout your Drupal site on January 18th (inspired by Wordpress plugin) - mcantelon
https://github.com/mcantelon/drupal-sopa-blackout
Whipped this up quickly after seeing the Wordpress plugin... let me know if you run into any issues. I made this/tested for Drupal 6, not sure if it'll work for Drupal 7.
======
hzy
all 6 drupal users can black their sites out now!

